# Health matters: Eating disorders better treated early



## Revelation_old

*Health matters: Eating disorders better treated early
*Jeanne Garber
HEALTH MATTERS Gymnist Christy Henrich was told by a judge she was too fat. Henrich began to restrict what she ate and, at the age of 22, died due to an eating disorder.

Anorexia nervosa, bulimia nervosa and binge-eating each fall under the eating disorder category and are the deadliest of mental disorders. It is estimated that 5 to 16 million people suffer from these diseases and 10 percent will die as a result of starvation, cardiac arrest or suicide.

A person with anorexia nervosa will restrict food intake until she is below ideal body weight. Normally a high achiever, an anorectic views weight as a problem.

An anorectic is always hungry, but that feeling gives her control over her life and body. Treatment is difficult because this person doesn't see herself as undernourished. Anorexia nervosa is more common in females, but is also seen in males. If untreated, it can be fatal.

The main characteristics of bulimia nervosa are binge-eating - consuming an excessive amount of calories within a short period of time and compensatory behaviors such as vomiting, fasting or vigorous exercise that prevent weight gain.

A bulimic person looks healthy and her weight is within normal range for her height and age.

Eating-binges are a way to cope with personal stress and emotional pain. The bulimic will feel ashamed when she binges but relieved after vomiting. She is getting enough calories to maintain her weight but is malnourished from the purging, fasting and misuse of medications.

Left untreated, the medical complications from bulimia can become life threatening.

A binge-eater is someone who is often caught in a cycle of binge-eating and depression. The binge-eater seems to have no control over the amount of food she is taking in. While binge-eating, she isn't thinking of the other things happening in her life.

It is estimated 1 to 2 percent of Americans have a binge-eating disorder; however, about 15 percent of individuals seeking treatment for obesity have this disorder. Binge-eaters are at risk for diseases such as stroke, diabetes, heart disease and cancer.

A stressful event in the person's life is usually the cause for the eating disorder. Approximately 80 percent of people in treatment for an eating disorder have been victims of physical or sexual abuse.

Athletes also have a higher incidence of eating disorders. More than 60 percent of individuals who participate in "appearance" sports such as gymnastics, figure skating and track, have an eating disorder. Other eating-related disorders include depression, post traumatic stress disorder and depersonalization disorder.

Eating disorders are better treated with early diagnosis. An estimated 40 to 50 percent of those with eating disorders will have a complete recovery; 35 to 40 percent will have partial recovery and 20 perdent will continue to have chronic problems.

Since eating disorders are the deadliest of the mental disorders, seek professional help to determine the reason for the destructive behavior.

These diseases are not cured by will power. In the case of anorexia nervosa, individuals don't realize they have a problem. An individual who binge-eats is embarrassed by her behavior. It is usually friends and family who seek treatment for their loved ones.

If you suspect someone of having an eating disorder, get help. You may save a life.

----------------------------------- 
News Source: http://www.billingsgazette.com/newdex.p ... atters.inc

This page exists for archive purposes only. DPSelfhelp.com does not claim copyright to Articles in "Depersonalization in the News" unless stated otherwise.


----------



## Huoliuhi

bump up then lurk


----------



## DaZeDaNdCoNfUsEd

Very informative and well written.


----------



## Conjurus

Do I have bulimia nervosa because I eat what I want but exercise to try to not gain weight?


----------



## ingridseynhaeve

Hello,
I red your comment.Well nice information sharing,i must say.I am really pleased to see such article sharing at the community,It may remove so many wrong belief among the people.Try to share more like this in future.Thank you for the comment.


----------



## S O L A R I S

Thank you for posting.

I did suffer from anorexia, which later turned to bulimia. Yes, males do get it as well. Its really a daily war, you get consumed by these thoughts which you later realize are irrational, but they overpower you, it is a prison of obsessions and fear.

With this condition, it is about control. I did not know about DP at the time, and blamed myself for feeling this way. I constantly tried to improve myself to stop feeling this way. My quest became more extreme as I continued with no results. I was looking for normalcy desperately.

This isn't just DP related though, it manifests from various other past experiences in childhood as well. Ive never relapsed back into an eating disorder, Ive resolved that stage of my life. But I understand Its a difficult situation to be in, but with support, you may heal. especially caught early. I am not a fan of "tough love", but that approach is what worked best for me to get out of anorexia. Bulimia which came afterwards, was longer to overcome. I did not seek therapy at the time, and sort of self healed. If help is available though, it makes the journey less painful.


----------



## WhereIsTheOldMe

Thanks for posting. I had Bulimia for almost 15 years. I am fully recovered now and did it without treatment. After my son was born I told myself I would never hurt myself again. I have yet to do it and no desire.

My anxiety had caused me to worry that it might some day come back, but I feel pretty positive about it now since I know before I would think about it daily, now I never think about it.









For those suffering if you ever need to talk I don't mind!! Bulimia and Anorexia are very serious diseases, but can be treated!!


----------

